

Your Design Is Wrong (And Here's Why) - rahul_rstudio
http://flyosity.com/application-design/your-design-is-wrong-and-heres-why.php

======
captain_spanner
So if design is right/wrong, why is the 2nd iphone screenshot labelled
'better' rather than 'correct'?

